
Remove shadow DOM from `atom-text-editor` - thedaniel
https://github.com/atom/atom/pull/12903
======
andrewmcwatters
This _is_ a really great pull request, but I thought it was submitted because
it's a great example of overusing shiny new web features, then having to roll
back that shit because it didn't work out and the boring solution was the
better one.

~~~
thedaniel
I like this interpretation too!

------
thedaniel
I submitted this because it's interesting to me in the context of the web
platform and Atom, and because it's a great example of how to write a really
clear pull request.

